# Stickstoffkühlung



## Chrisdo54 (11. Februar 2013)

*Stickstoffkühlung*

Hallo 

Ich habe eine Frage, benutz man nur flüssig Stickstoff zum kühlen oder kann man auch andere Flüssigkeiten nehmen z.B.: Sauerstoff,  aber dies ist nur ein Beispiel.
Ich weiss das Sauerstoff in flüssigem Form gefährlich ist.

Wenn man extreme Kühlung benutzen möchte, kann man auf andere Flüssigkeiten aus weichen?


----------



## target2804 (11. Februar 2013)

Chrisdo54 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage, benutz man nur flüssig Stickstoff zum kühlen oder kann man auch andere Flüssigkeiten nehmen z.B.: Sauerstoff,  aber dies ist nur ein Beispiel.
> Ich weiss das Sauerstoff in flüssigem Form gefährlich ist.
> ...



Stickstoff ist in der Regel ja keine Flüssigkeit. Der normale Aggregatzustand ist ja eigentlich gasförmig. Nur durch den hohen Druck und der niedrigen Temperatur verändert sich dieser. Peinzipiell kannst du auch mit destilliertem Alkohol kühlen, da dieser auf eine niedrigere Temperatur Kühlbar ist bevor er gefriert.


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stickstoffkühlung*

Alkohol wird bei AIO-WaKüs wie bei der H100i verwendet.

Es gibt auch einen Ami der mit Öl kühlt.


----------



## Chrisdo54 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stickstoffkühlung*



target2804 schrieb:


> Stickstoff ist in der Regel ja keine Flüssigkeit. Der normale Aggregatzustand ist ja eigentlich gasförmig. Nur durch den hohen Druck und der niedrigen Temperatur verändert sich dieser. Peinzipiell kannst du auch mit destilliertem Alkohol kühlen, da dieser auf eine niedrigere Temperatur Kühlbar ist bevor er gefriert.


 

Ich weiss das Stickstoff gasförmig ist.

Wie kann man mit Alkohol kühlen, da habe ich keine große vorstellung.


----------



## target2804 (11. Februar 2013)

Chrisdo54 schrieb:


> Ich weiss das Stickstoff gasförmig ist.
> 
> Wie kann man mit Alkohol kühlen, da habe ich keine große vorstellung.



Prinzipiell so wie mit ner wakü.


----------



## Chrisdo54 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stickstoffkühlung*

Ich hoffe man braucht kein 100%igen Alkohol, aber die Idee ist gut.


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stickstoffkühlung*

Das ist afaik ein Gemisch aus Kühlalkohol, Korrosionsschutz und noch so andere Schutzsachen.


----------



## der8auer (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stickstoffkühlung*

Stickstoff ist im Vergleich zu anderen tiefkalt-verflüssigten Gasen das beste weil:

- Relativ ungefährlich, da Stickstoff sowieso zu 78% in der Luft vorkommt
- Günstig da Abfallprodukt beim Linde-Verfahren
- Hohe Verfügbarkeit
- Schön kalt mit knapp -200°C 
- Kosten: 1-3€ / Liter je nach Bezugsquelle

Alternative ist eigentlich nur Trockeneis (gefrohrenes CO2), welches aber nur -78°C hat. Im Pot erreichst du damit so ca. -70°C. Du musst dieses aber in Verbindung mit einer Flüssigkeit wie Aceton oder Isopropanol verwenden um die Wärmeübertragung zu verbessern. Auch Trockeneis ist recht günstig mit 1-3€ /kg

Mit Chilllern kannst du entsprechende Flüssigkeiten auf bis zu -20 bis -30°C runterkühlen und wie eine Wasserkühlung betreiben. Bringt aber auch einige Probleme mit sich.

Für alle gilt: nicht 24/7 tauglich!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stickstoffkühlung*



Chrisdo54 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage, benutz man nur flüssig Stickstoff zum kühlen oder kann man auch andere Flüssigkeiten nehmen z.B.: Sauerstoff,  aber dies ist nur ein Beispiel.
> Ich weiss das Sauerstoff in flüssigem Form gefährlich ist.
> ...


 
Helium wird z.T. noch verwendet - prinzipiell gilt aber, was der8auer gesagt hat: Alles andere als Stickstoff rentiert sich einfach nicht.
Denn, um das noch einmal klarzustellen: Man kühlt NICHT mit einer Flüssigkeit. Eine LN2-Kühlung arbeitet mit verdampfenden Stickstoff. Im Gegensatz zu einer Wasserkühlung (die letztlich i.d.R. auch mit Luft kühlt), die die Wärme mit Wasser transportiert, nimmt der verdampfende Stickstoff für seine Verdampfung Wärme aus der Umgebung auf, er ist also ein Verbrauchsstoff. Dadurch entsteht dann der Kühleffekt, denn Stickstoff siedet eben bei -196 °C.
Eine Alternative zu Stickstoff müsste also entweder deutlich billiger sein (kaum möglich, denn wie gesagt: LN2 fällt sowieso z.B. bei der Heliumabscheidung aus Luft an und könnte sonst nur zur in geringem Maße zur Energieeinsparung verwendet werden) oder besser kühlen. Von den reinen Gasen machen das aber nur Neon (teuer), Wasserstoff (geringfügig explosiv  ) und eben Helium. Z.B. Sauerstoff (fast noch gefährlicher, als Wasserstoff, da ein warmes Objekt zur Entzündung genügt) siedet schon bei -183 °C. (was übrigens ein Risiko bei der Arbeit mit LN2 ist: Wenn man eine größere Menge offen stehen lässt, kann Luftsauerstoff hineinkondensieren und sich anreichern, während der Stickstoff verdampft. Am Ende hat man dann ggf. statt eines Inertgases einen der besten Brandbeschleuniger da stehen...)


----------



## Knappknacks (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stickstoffkühlung*

Ich würde mal sagen: es ist möglich flüssigen Stickstoff als Kühlmittel zu nehmen, wie man ja auch an Zahlreichen Videos sieht. Das  Problem ist aber halt das es keinen geschlossenen Kühlkreislauf geben kann da der Stickstoff soweit ich weiß um di -70°C hat . Kühlen ist also nicht möglich. Man müsste immer was nachgeben was extrem teuer ist.


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stickstoffkühlung*

Flüssigstickstoff hat -196°C und kann in keinem Kühlkreislauf verwendet werden. Anders als bei einer Wasserkühlung dient Stickstoff nicht als Wärmeüberträger z.B. von CPU zu Radiator. Stickstoff kühlt dadruch, dass es bei -196°C verdampft und bei diesem Vorgang wird grundsätzlich Wärme entzogen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stickstoffkühlung*

Moin,

Es gibt sogar welche die damit kochen dürfen 

Gruß,Acidburn


----------



## Patrickclouds (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stickstoffkühlung*

man kann auch Stickstoff in einem Kreislauf verwenden. 

Ich versuche mich gerade daran.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stickstoffkühlung*



Patrickclouds schrieb:


> man kann auch Stickstoff in einem Kreislauf verwenden.
> 
> Ich versuche mich gerade daran.


 
Das finde ich jetzt aber interessant!
Gibt's dazu ne Art Tagebuch oder so?


----------



## Patrickclouds (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stickstoffkühlung*

Hier gibt es nur die Idee dazu

Wieviel Last man damit halten kann muss ich testen.
Auf jedenfall wäre es eine Alternative zu Pulstube- und Stirling- Kühlungen.


----------

